# Nail Cutting / trim



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Who else does not at all enjoy cutting nails?

Oh my, I was just so nervous. I was working so hard to be careful that I was working myself into a tizzy.

Bacchus and Bellona both did fine but I am glad it does not need to be done that often. This is the first time I have done it after having the vet show me and boy oh boy, I need to get used to it. 

I am finding caring for the hounds very rewarding but I am still learning and working through the butterflies.

I got the bathing down with no problems.

The hair trimming is coming along, I need more practice but it is ok.

The trimming of hair on the pads is easy (bought the little trimmer)

I still need to get some forceps to pull the ear hair (I am sure that will be an adventure)

Anyways thanks for letting me vent. We always took Guzzi Goo to the vet so did not worry about this type of thing. But I really do believe that me providing the care to the hounds is bonding us together more.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hear you - I hated doing Harley's nails - not as much as he hated me doing it though! So after finding an excellent groomer, I now have her do them for me - we have a good cop/bad cop thing going on with Harley - my groomer does all the unpleasent things. Works well for us as she is also trained in grooming rehabilitation so even though she's the bad cop, Harley is always happy to see her!

Have you thought about perhaps sharing your grooming care with a groomer? I still brush Harley twice a day & clean his face, ears, teeth etc, so we spend lots of bonding time together, but having my groomer do all the other stuff really works for us.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I do all of Riley's grooming too. I just use tweezer for his ear hair. But I'm just like you, I am always afraid I'll trim his nails too short so I leave them longer and use a file. He's great with it except he likes to lick the file as I'm using it. That sort of gives me the chills.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda needs hers done, I am so scared to cut them. Guess we will be making a trip to the groomers for nail clipping. Maybe one day I will get brave.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am also very nervous about clipping their nails. After stopping going to the groomer I started clipping their nails a couple at a time every single week after their baths so that I would get practice and they could get used to it. I gave Kylee a treat after every nail that I clipped and I gave Jett a treat after every foot. Ive been doing it for about 6 months now and still get very very nervous. I dont think it ever goes away


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I do not like cutting nails
I do not like trimming tails
I do not like brushing teeth
I do not like shaving underneath.

I do not like cleaning ears
I do not like red red tears
I do not like doing any of it
but my lil Trinket is worth every bit.


Christy <---channeling Dr Seuss


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't mind trimming nails. I used to wig out at first with the guillotine (can't spell) type clippers. Then I got some fabulous scissor type trimmers with a nail guard. The cut through Rex's nails like butter and he just lays on his back and relaxes. My advice, find some clippers you love!
But...I won't tweeze his ears. He goes to the groomer for that!



> I do not like cutting nails
> I do not like trimming tails
> I do not like brushing teeth
> I do not like shaving underneath.
> ...


 BTW, love your poem!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Hate it, hate it, hate it. Seldom do it. The goomer is only 3 miles away and she does it for free on a drop in basis. When I do it myself, I do it right after he has been standing in the bathwater and his nails are a little softer. Still, only when Gwen the Goomer is unavailable. 

Samsonsmom

I hate it when she does it too. Ain't all that fond of it when Gwen does it!

Samm8ie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I do not like cutting nails
> I do not like trimming tails
> I do not like brushing teeth
> I do not like shaving underneath.
> ...


Hey that's clever!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope , I love grooming my 3 - nail cutting is quite hard , but I don't seem to have any trouble . A vet cut Henry's nails so short they bled , he has very long quicks - So I prefer doing them myself . Sarah


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Hate it, hate it, hate it. Seldom do it. The goomer is only 3 miles away and she does it for free on a drop in basis. When I do it myself, I do it right after he has been standing in the bathwater and his nails are a little softer. Still, only when Gwen the Goomer is unavailable.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...


 

ohhh sammie i agwee wif u. I jus HATE my nails being cut! I twy an 'nip' mommy when she duz it.



I HATE IT. I HATE IT. I HATE IT.





Miss Chloe from down under







~ mommy seb dat her uber baby - Lady - wood let mommy cut her nails, an dat she woz a good baby. Duz dat meen I'm a bad baby







???


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hate doing the nails too. I get nervous then Bella gets nervous and we just look like a wreck. I'm sure we're quite entertaining to watch though. After several tries I finally gave up. Now I let the groomer do it. That is the only thing she goes to the groomer for. Last time I took her in I had her all dressed up and they thought she was so cute they trimmed her nails for free. Who ever said it doesn't pay to be cute?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Our vet does it if we are in for anything else, but sometimes we need to do it at home. Lily takes it pretty well, Bentley not so much. Gidget tolerates it, 11 years later she realizes it is going to be done like it or not. ha ha ha. But it is scary, would always rather cut too little than too much don't want it ever to be a bad experience.
Aimee


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I do not like cutting nails
> I do not like trimming tails
> I do not like brushing teeth
> I do not like shaving underneath.
> ...

















good job , now I'm about to steal it









ok now replace all the "I do not like" with "I do not do" and that will be my version.











Fay <---- the poem thief


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I trim Paris' nails in between grooming visits. It's not my favorite thing to do. I'm not really sure how long/short you are supposed to keep them. Anyone have a thought on this?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i made sprite bleed a few times...so cynthia made me stop cutting their nails. she waited till i worked at petsmart for 3 months to let me cut their nails again!!!


----------

